

The UI Design Interview: A Primer - regs
http://blog.palantir.com/2011/12/01/the-ui-design-interview/

======
runjake
I used Palantir software at a previous job. After that, I'm not so sure I'd go
to Palantir for UI advice.

They're cool, they're hip -- they've even got the obligatory XKCD comic in the
post, but their products are awkward (albeit improving slowly).

Here's some screenshots straight from the horse's mouth:

[http://blog.palantirtech.com/2008/07/04/palantir-
screenshots...](http://blog.palantirtech.com/2008/07/04/palantir-screenshots-
round-two/)

And yeah, using it is about as clunky as it looks. For better or worst, the
software is somewhat open-ended, so there were differences in how analysts
visualized entities, which sometimes caused problems when you needed to get
actionable intelligence out the door quickly. It's not really suitable for
quick.

